# Coffee Haven: New Coffee Shop



## Coffee Haven (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Guys

I am planning on opening a coffee shop in the Essex area.

Im very excited and quite scared at the same time!

I am hoping to get some feedback from people to help me with ideas etc for the cafe.

I hope its ok to post this here? I have created a survey on survey monkey, and would really appreciate it if you could take the time to respond to it? Its only 8 questions will prob take about 10 minutes if not less.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/D9ZSNYY

Coffee Haven Survey

Thanks in advance for taking part!

Edited to fix the survey link


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Tell us more about the shop! Where in Essex? What equipment are you using and where are you going to get your beans from?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Your survey link doesn't work?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Doesn't work for me either!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I work in essex, Get fresh roasted beans, or roast them yourself, a lever machine, a big conical grinder, and I'll see you on a daily bases


----------



## Coffee Haven (Oct 16, 2013)

Iv fixed the link, thanks for letting me know.

Im getting my beans from Mathhew Algie, Iv chosen the flavour that is roasted and sent to store withing 48 hours so will be very fresh.

Ill be using a 3 head Rancillio machine, and of course grinding beans myself instore, who wouldnt do that in a proper coffee shop!

Im looking at opening in Upminster, was also looking in Southend. For anyone who knows Upminster its the old Bang & Olufsen unit.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ooo - Southend... My hometown. You'll have at least 1 customer if you open in Southend - me!

Where is Southend were you considering? Your only real competition by way of an independent shop is Utopia Coffee outside the Royals (next door to Costa). Utopia roast their own on premises and are good.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> Ooo - Southend... My hometown. You'll have at least 1 customer if you open in Southend - me!
> 
> Where is Southend were you considering? Your only real competition by way of an independent shop is Utopia Coffee outside the Royals (next door to Costa). Utopia roast their own on premises and are good.


And he can come in and teach you how to do latte art in an espresso cup!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> And he can come in and teach you how to do latte art in an espresso cup!


He could be there Resident conceptual latte artist .......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It would be my pleasure!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

survey completed and good luck:good:


----------



## Coffee Haven (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone who completed the survey.

The unit I was looking at in Southend was the old Jessops shop on the corner to the train station and college but unfortunately that got taken already


----------

